# And the issues continue!



## calihaney1320 (Sep 21, 2016)

Okay so I posted about my roo Bloom who was acting sleepy and not himself. Runny mucus poop. Well I treated him with for cocci and after 7 days he still wasn't acting totally better. His poop is not runny. It still not right. Tonight it's green and with white. I'm pretty sure his wing is broke or something because it just hangs and He can't use it. He never gets off the ground any more. He does eat and drink water. But he seems to almost have spasms sometimes. And tonight I discovered a huge tumor on his neck. To the left side and right under his beak. Any ideas? Sorry to say but a vet is not an option for us. I'm just at a loss of what to do for him. If he falls he can't even get up by himself.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Cull it ........sorry


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's very sad when you can't do anything. Been there many times. Sorry.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From the sounds of it a vet is your only option. Don't get me wrong, we go out of our way to provide what information we can across a web connection but he sounds like he needs hands on care by a professional.

If that is not possible then putting him down is not an awful, terrible thing. It will relieve him of any suffering because right now he has no quality of life.

BTW, the description of his droppings says he is not eating. They will look like they're eating when they really are not. The only way to know for sure is checking the crop to see if it's full.


----------

